# all time low



## nitaduck (Mar 21, 2012)

hi all -  feeling at an all time low especially regarding my eating habits and lack of weight loss, unable to find motivation - i read through some of the threads and was able to see that what i am feeling is not unusual.
i do feel bit silly as i have been type 2 for 10yrs but seem to be feeling again how i did when first diagnosed 
:confused
nitaduck


----------



## Katieb (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Nita. Am relatively new to all this (particularly in comparison to you) but can only say that it seems perfectly normal to have ups and downs (I do anyway!). Have you met with your GP or DN recently - they may be able to give you some pointers, help and advice with the weight loss and with feeling low? Also, give yourself little targets rather than great big ones. It seems to work for me. I am going through a stressful time lately and am happy to maintain my weight and deal with the other stuff first. Also, having lost 3 stones in the past year, I set myself little weight loss targets - no more than 1-2 pounds per week (sometimes I stuck/gained weight!). Eventually though I managed to lose the weight. I still have a stone to go to ideal BMI and need to find the motivation to exercise more. Did a 7 mile walk yesterday in the sunshine with some of the school children I work with. It was lovely! Katiex


----------



## smithgareth (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Nitaduck,
I hit rock bottom last year, no motivation, feeling dreadful, tired and depressed, I even started smoking again after being off them for 11 years. I've been a type 2 since 2000 starting on Metformin and adding Sitagliptin lest year. The problem for me was drink, and binge eating when I've had a couple of drinks, then the couple of drinks would turn into the bottle!!
I don't know what the answer is for you, for me it was me it was a rather extreme diet, but for you it might just be a little walk after dinner each night, or cutting your dinner time carbs each night. What I would do is find one little thing to change and do it!! You'll be suprised how much self belief you gain and how much better you feel!!
I've not solved all my problems, my diet went very well, but my binge eating after a drink is still there, thought the extreme diet might fix that for me, but I'm gonna have to find a way to tackle that one on my own!
Anyway good luck, be positive, life will get better.


----------



## nitaduck (Mar 22, 2012)

thanks gareth and katie its nice to chat people who know how i feel  gareth what is sitagliptin??
i'm thinkin this site is going to be good for me


----------



## smithgareth (Mar 22, 2012)

nitaduck said:


> thanks gareth and katie its nice to chat people who know how i feel  gareth what is sitagliptin??
> i'm thinkin this site is going to be good for me



It's another diabetes drug which is taken on top of metformin, think it works differently and helps to keep blood glucose levels in check.


----------



## nitaduck (Apr 7, 2012)

interesting - i wonder if it could replace gliclazides as i have problems losing weight whilst taking them (in fact all i want to do is eat all the time) and i already take metformin. i was taking exanatide injection instead of glics but developed a side effect more recently and had to stop that and begin glics again. i lost 4kg whilst off gliclazides


----------

